# I need help, please with B+W pol filter



## Miti (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi evryone

 I am a beginner in photography. I have a canon 550D and an EF 17-40 L Lens. Well, I have just bought  online and received a 77 mm B+W polarize filter and after I attached it  on the lens to see how it works I discovered that I can't remove it any more. Excuse my english , please, I am foreigner living in Italy. So how can be removed from my lens the Pol filter? I've tried  for hours with no result ... I am desperate....


----------



## Miti (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok solved the problem.


----------

